
Chrome Android sending location data to Google 14 times hourly,even background [pdf] - bigmit37
https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DCN-Google-Data-Collection-Paper.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817334)

